# عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم​ 
اتذكر قبل ثلاثة سنين بالظبط, كيف كانت الخطوات الاولى في تنصيب المنتدى و بداية انشاء اقسامه و فروعه, كيف كان المنتدى خاليا و كنت اتجول في اقسامه للتعديل و الإضافة و الإنشاء
لم يكن بالحسبان ان يتفجر المنتدى بهذه الطريقة و لا ما وصله اليه اليوم ليكون قائدا و جامعا و شاملا و ملما بين كل المنتديات المسيحية الحبيبة
لم يكن بالحسبان ان يلمع اسم المنتدى ليصبح اليوم مترددا على لسان كل مسيحي له مجاله في الانترنت, و ان يتصدر مطلع المواقع المسيحية باللغة العربية من حيث الزوار و الاعضاء و المحتوى و الامكانية
لم يكن بالحسبان ان يكون المنتدى اكبر انطلاقة للدفاعيات و المسيحيات فالكل يشارك بمعلومته و الكل يدافع عن عقيدتنا المسيحية 
لم يكن بالحسبان ان يكون المنتدى شوكة في حلق الاعداء لدرجة محاولة مئات مواقع الاختراق الإسلامية التعرض للمنتدى
فما تعرض احدهم لعقيدتنا او كتابنا الا و لقى الجواب المخرس
لم يكن بالحسبان ان المنتدى كان سببا لخلاص (او اكمال خطوات الخلاص) اكثر من 100 شخص بكثير, لكن 100 شخص تواصلوا و ما زالوا متواصلين سواء من خلال المنتدى او الخاص
لم و لم و لم, اذا عددتها لن ننتهي اليوم ابدا,,,
كل ما اتذكر اولى لحظات بداية المنتدى يغمرني شعور بالثقة بالرب و مشيئته الصالحة التي يحققها في وقته,, ثق ان وقته هو الافضل..​ 
بهذه المناسبة التي فيها المنتدى يملأ الثلاث سنين من العطاء المتواصل و التميز المستمر تم عمل تحديثات كثيرة و اهمها هي تحديث نسخة المنتدى لاخر نسخة التي فيها تحتوي على مميزيات رائعة سيتم فتح موضوع خاص بأهمها​ 
بداية من اليوم و الى يوم يوم غد سيكون هناك بث لمجموعة ترانيم اخترناها لكم في هذه المناسبة, التي فينها تخصنا نحن ككنيسة و كشعب مسيحي نهتف لالهنا و يتمجد في وسطنا.

ختاماً لا يسعني الا ان اشكر الأسرة الاشرافية بالكامل اسماً اسماً

*Coptic Man* *استفانوس* *ميرنا* *أسد الغابة* *ارووجة* *فادية* *فراشة مسيحية* *قلم حر* *al safer_3* *answer me muslims* *artamisss* *BITAR* *candy shop* *Dioscorus* *Dona Nabil* *Fadie* *girl_in_jesus* *K A T Y* *mrmr120* *oesi_no* *ramyghobrial* *REDEMPTION* *Scofield* *twety* *Twin* *Yes_Or_No* ​ 
من كل القلب اشكركم من اجل دعمكم الكتواصل و من اجل تعبكم الذي لن افكر في يوم من مكفأتكم عليه لاني عارف اني لن اوفي, لكن اصلي ان يعوضكم الرب بحسب مجده و بحسب معرفته بتعبكم الكبير​ 
و بأسم الاسرة الاشرافية نشكر كل الاعضاء المحاورين و المباركين على دعمكم للمنتدى و استمرارية نشاطكم فيه​ 
نصلي ان نعيد عيد ميلاد المنتدى سويا في السنين القادمة ممجدين اسم الرب فينا و في وسطينا.​ 


بارك يا رب و اتمم عملك
اسرة منتديات الكنيسة​


----------



## انجيلى88 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

امين 

انا ايضا اسعدت بالانتماء الى المنتدى ووجدت من خلاله وسيلة لتمجيد اسم الرب وبشكر الرب من اجل كل القائمين على المنتدى 
وبالمناسبة اخى ماى روك ممكن طلب محبة ؟


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك ياروك *
*وجارى اكتشاف جديد الاستايل *
*كل سنه وانت طيب *
*وبعدين بتشكرنا احنا ليه اشكر ربنا ان عندنا نت *


----------



## فادية (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الله عليك يا روك 
تسلم ايديك 
دائما مبدع وابداعك بلا حدود 
اكيد دي نعمه من ربنا 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويزيدك نعمه ونجاح 
اكيد احنا مكناش هنقدر نعمل حاجه من غير وجودك انت دايما معانا 
الف مبروك لينا كلنا السنه الجديدة من عمر المنتدى ومبروك علينا الشكل الجديد ومبروك علينا انت يا روك 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي عمرك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*الف مبروك لينا و للجميع*

*و كل سنة و منتدانا الغالي طيب و بخير و محفوظ دايمآ بأسم الرب يسوع*

*و عقبال لما نحتفل بالـ 10 سنوات و الـ 20 سنة و الـ 30 و الـ 100 يارب يارب*

*والف شكر ليك يا زعيم على المفاجآت الجميييييييييييييييلة الجميييييييييييييييييلة *

*جدااااااا جدااااااا جداااااااا دي ربنا يخليك لينا يا احلى روك و تعيش وتفاجآنا و تفرحنا على طول كدا*

*و اشكرك على محبتك و طول اناتك معانا و مع الجميع هنا وعلى مجهوداتك الواضحة في المنتدى*

*ربنا يارب يباركك و يعوضك في السما و على الارض *

*و كل سنة و الجميع بخير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

فعلا يا روك جميل ان الانسان يزرع بايده  نبته  صغيره ويراقبها وهى تنمو يوم ورا يوم ويظل يرعاها الى ان تكبر وتطرح ثمر كتثيييييييير .
وانت لك الحق اليوم ان تنظر بفخر لثمرة جهدك التى ستظل تطرح وتطرح الكثير طالما ان الرب يرعى منتداه فمن هذا الذى يستطيع اقتلاع النبته من مكانها .
كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخير واحنا مكافئتنا الحقيقيه هى مزيداً من النجاح ومزيداً من العطاء المثمر ...... ربنا يباركك ويزيدك قوه من اجل خدمة اسم رب المجد ونشر كلمته أكثر وأكثر ...أميييين .


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 

تسلم ايدك على الاستايل الجديد

وعقبال كل سنه  وانت مجمعنا فى المنتدى الجميل

وربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى المنتدى ويكبر اكتر واكتر​


----------



## K A T Y (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

_*:94:اشكرك يارب انك وقفت معانا كل الوقت ده وكبرت ووسعت المنتدي*_

_*مديت فيه ايدك خليته سبب بركة وخلاص لكثرين:94:*_

_*ثانيا شكرا ليك ياروك ربنا يقويك ويحميك ويحمي منتدانا من اي تجربة ومحاولة لاختراقه*_

_*تعيش يا روك وتعملنا استايلات واشكال جديدا*_

_*وللامام دائما*_​


----------



## Scofield (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*
كل سنة و المنتدى بزيادة و خير و عقبال ما يوصل ل90 مليون زائر و مشترك و يبقى الاول عالميا و ليس عربيا فقط
مبروك على الستايل الجديد و التحديثات الجديدة و تسلم ايدك يا روك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
*


----------



## انجيلى88 (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*




> و عقبال ما يوصل ل90 مليون زائر ومشترك



واااااااااااااااو  سوكفيلد شو بدك تهلك السيرفر للمنتدى بخرب المنتدى هيك ضغط اكبير بضرب المنتدى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك الجميلة ياروك 

وبجد الاستيل الجديد راااااائع جدا جدا 

وعقبال مليووووووون سنة للمنتدى 

يكبر فيها اكتر واكتر 

وكل سنة وانت طيب ياروك وكل المشرفين والاعضاء بخير*​


----------



## Tabitha (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

جميل جدا .. تسلم الأيادي اللي تعبت 
وكل سنة والجميع بخير
وكل سنة ونشوف المنتدى بيكبر وإيد الرب بتبارك​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وكل المشرفين والاعضاء*
*ويارب دايما المنتدي في ازدهار وتقدم كده*
*وميرسي ليك يا روك*
*علي تعبك ومجهودك الجميل في المنتدي*
*رغم انه مسؤلياته كتير لكن انت قدها بجد *
*وفعلا استايل جميللللللل*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنة و المنتدى و انتم بخير
ربنا يبارك و يعضد خدمة المنتدى .. الزعيم و المشرفين و الاعضاء ....
انا فخور بكوني عضو معكم في هذا الصرح ...
ربنا يديم المحبة و الخدمة ..
اخرستوس انستي ... اليثوس انستي ..


----------



## ميرنا (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الله يا روك عليك فعلا انتا رائع فعلا ادمن جواه ربنا وكلنا شيفنا ده وبصراحة لولا ربنا فيك وانتا فيه مكنش هيكمل بسبب الحروب الكتير من اول بداية المنتدى لدلوقتى ربنا يباركك يا روك فعلا 
ويكبر المنتدى اكتر واكتر وتزيد النعمة فى خدامة والبركة ويكونو فعلة امينة فى خدمتهم لانى الحصاد كتير وهنا كمان هيكون فى فعله كتير 

مبروك لينا كلنا ​


----------



## انجيلى88 (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



> بسبب الحروب الكتير من اول بداية المنتدى لدلوقتى



ميرنا اتركى السياسة من منتدى الكنيسة ارجوكى 100 بحكوا اتركوا السياسة والحروب من المنتدى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

المنتدي دة غالي علي قلبي اوووووووووووووي يا روك وبجد بحبة اوي وشالاستايل روعة ربنا يخليك لينا ياروك وتعبيش وتجدد كل سنة


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*+*​



 

إن كلمة كنيسة بحدّ ذاتها هي كلمة غير عربية أصلاً، بل مشتقة من اللغة السريانية واليونانية. فالكلمة السريانية معناها "مجمع"، أما الكلمة اليونانية المستعملة في العهد الجديد، من الكتاب المقدس فهي "اكلسيا" أو "اكليزيا"  *εκκλησία*
 وتعني مجمع المواطنين في بلاد اليونان الذين كانت الحكومة تدعوهم للتشريع أو لأمور أخرى (أعمال 32:19 و41).
هل يمكن تعديد الاستعمالات المختلفة، التي وردت فيها كلمة كنيسة في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس؟ 
 في الواقع أن كلمة كنيسة وردت في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس في أماكن مختلفة وبمعانٍ مختلفة. 

 وردت بمعنى المكان الذي يجتمع فيه المؤمنون للعبادة. وقد ورد ذلك في مراجع عدّة منها: "فحدث أنهما (أي برنابا وشاول في أنطاكية) اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلّما جمعاً غفيراً، ودعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في أنطاكية أولاً" (أعمال الرسل 26:11). و"لأني أولاً حين تجتمعون في الكنيسة أسمع أن بينكم انشقا قات وأصدق بعض التصديق" (1كورنثوس 11:18). في المرجعين السابقين وردت أولاً كلمة كنيسة بمعنى مكان اجتماع المؤمنين.

 أما المعنى الثاني لكلمة كنيسة فهو جماعة المؤمنين عموماً، أي الكنيسة الجامعة جسد المسيح. وهذه بعض المراجع التي تؤيد هذين الاستعمالين حيث خاطب المسيح بطرس أحد تلاميذه بقوله: "وأنا أقولك لك أيضاً، أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (متى 18:16). وحين قال بولس في عن المسيح في رسالته إلى أفسس: "وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة التي هي جسده ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل" (أفسس 22:1-23).

 أ - أما الاستعمال الثالث لكلمة كنيسة يشير إلى جماعة من المؤمنين في مكان معين مثل كنيسة أورشليم أي القدس وغيرها. 
ب - مثل كنيسة أورشليم "ولما حضروا إلى أورشليم قبلتهم الكنيسة والرسل والمشايخ، فأخبروهم بكل ما صنع الله معهم" (أعمال 4:15).
ج - وكنيسة إنطاكية "وكان في إنطاكية في الكنيسة هناك أنبياء ومعلمون بر نابا وسمعان الذي يدعى نيجر.." (أعمال 1:13).
د - كنيسة تسالونيكي "بولس وسلوانس وتيموثاوس إلى كنيسة التسالونكيين في الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح" (2تسالونيكي 1:1).
هـ- كنيسة كورنثوس "إلى كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس المقدسين في المسيح يسوع.." (1كورنثوس 2:1). 
رابعاً: أما الاستعمال الرابع لكلمة كنيسة في العهد الجديد، فيشير إلى فئة صغيرة، أو جماعة قليلة من المؤمنين كما ورد في رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح السادس عشر، والعدد التاسع عشر.: "تسلم عليك كنائس آسيا، يسلم عليكم في الرب كثيراً اكيلا وبرسكلا مع الكنيسة التي في بيتهما" (1كورنثوس 19:16). 
وأيضاً كما ورد في رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي: "سلّموا على الاخوة في لاودكية وعلى نمفاس وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيته" (كولوسي 15:4). 
وأيضاً كما ورد في رسالة فليمون العددين الأول والثاني، يقول بولس الرسول إلى فليمون: "بولس أسير يسوع المسيح وتيموثاوس الأخ إلى فليمون المحبوب والعامل معنا، إلى أبفية المحبوبة، وأرخبس المتجنّد معنا وإلى الكنيسة التي في بيتك" (فليمون 1:1-2). 
إذاً نلاحظ مما ورد في الإجابة، أن كلمة "كنيسة" كلمة سريانية تعني "مجمع" وأن كلمة كنيسة مشتقة عن الكلمة اليونانية "اكليزيا" وقد استعملت في العهد الجديد. بمعانٍ مختلفة ذكرت قبل قليل. 
 - بمعنى المكان الذي يجتمع فيه المؤمنون للعبادة.
 بمعنى جماعة المؤمنين - أي الكنيسة الجامعة جسد المسيح. 
 بمعنى جماعة من المؤمنين في بلد معين أو مكان معين، مثل كنيسة أورشليم وكنيسة أنطاكية وكنيسة كولوسي وغيرها.
 - بمعنى جماعات صغيرة تجتمع للعبادة في بيت أحد المؤمنين مثل الكنيسة التي في بيت إكيلا وبرسكلا وبيت فليمون. 
بالإضافة إلى هذه الاستعمالات لكلمة كنيسة التي ذُكرت آنفاً، لا شك أن هناك استعمالات أخرى لكلمة كنيسة وردت في الكتاب المقدس، ولكن الاستعمالات الأربعة التي وردت في الإجابة هي أهمها. أما خارج النطاق المسيحي، فقد استُعملت كلمة كنيسة لتشير إلى بني إسرائيل عندما كانوا في البرية، كما نقرأ في سفر أعمال الرسل: "هذا هو الذي كان في الكنيسة في البرية مع الملاك الذي كان يكلّمه في جبل سيناء" (أعمال 38:7). والمهم في الموضوع أن كلمة "كنيسة" في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس، تشير غالباً اليوم إلى جماعة المؤمنين الذين يشكلون جسد المسيح.


*ألف مبروك للجميع .. ولو نعمة المسيح له المجد ما كان هناك أي ثمر .. ولولا محبتكم جميعاً و تحملكم .. و طول أناتكم .. و صبركم .. و إيمانكم .. ما كان هناك ثمر .. فليبارككم المسيح له المجد بكل بركة روحية فى السماويات لمجد إسمه*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



انجيلى88 قال:


> ميرنا اتركى السياسة من منتدى الكنيسة ارجوكى 100 بحكوا اتركوا السياسة والحروب من المنتدى


 
سياسة سياسة ايه؟!!!!!!

واضح انك مفهمتيش كلامى نهائى لا فى حروب وحروب جامدة كمان وكل الادارة عارفة بيها بس مش حروب زى مانتا فاهم
حروب من جنود الشر حربنا مش مع دم ولحم لا مع عدو الخير ده قصدى اتمنى تكون فهمت
ثم كمان مستحيل تكون قوانين المنتدى ممنوع حد ينزل اى موضوع عن السياسة والنائب ينزلها سعتها انا هنسحب صدقنى لانى بكسر القوانين ومش بحترمها


----------



## vetaa (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*الف مبروووووووووووك
وبجد بقى شكلة جمييييييييل
ويارب دايما يكون ناجح ومنور

وربنا يعوضك يا روك
ويعوض كل اللى بيتعبة فية
وربنا دايما يوفق الجميع 
ودايما الى الاماااااااام
*







​


----------



## faris sd4l (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنة و منتدانا الحلو بألف خير
عقبال المية سنة

و مبروك على المنتدى التطوير و التجديد الحلو

أخوي ماي روك ربنا يباركك و يبارك عملك ربنا يحميك و يقويك
و أكيد بما انه جنود الشر علينا رح يكون في شويت مصاعب لكن اللي معنا أقوى من اللي علينا
​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*







ربنااااا يبااااااركك ياروووك ياغالي
وكوبتك وميرنا واستفانوس
ويبارك جميع الاعضااااء الغاليين
وكل سنة ومنتداناااااااا  الحبيب بخيررر
وعقبااال ال100 سنة يااااارب
ويبقى اكبر منتدى على الشبكة العنكبوتية
ربناا يبارك ويزيد ^_^
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 







ربنا معاكم​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الشكل الجديد رائع فعلا

الف شكرا لتعبك ياروك وربنا يعوضك في اورشليم السمائية

مبروك لينا كلناااا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

انا بجد مش لاقية كلمات اوصف بيها فرحتى بالمنتدى
وبالاستيل الجديد 
غير ربنا يباركك ياروك لمجد اسمه القدوس وتعالى راية المسيحية اكتر واكتر
وبقولك كل سنة وانت طيب ومن جديد لجديد دايما 
وحلوة اوى الترانيم دى انا بحبها اوى شكرا ليك ياروك 
ولكل واحد ساعد فى بناء هذا المنتدى 
وعلى روح المحبة الى بتجمع كل الاعضاء والادارة 
وفعلا ربنا يبارككم كلكم واحد واحد ويجزيكم حسب تعب محبيتكم


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*شكرا ماى روك*
*على هذا المجهود الجبار*
*ونهنئك ونهنىء انفسنا *
*بعيد ميلاد المنتدى الثالث*
*مع استمرار خدمه الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*​


----------



## Scofield (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



انجيلى88 قال:


> واااااااااااااااو  سوكفيلد شو بدك تهلك السيرفر للمنتدى بخرب المنتدى هيك ضغط اكبير بضرب المنتدى



*
لا ولا يهلك ولا حاجة مع زيادة الاعضاء سيتم زيادة اعداد السيرفر ببركة ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد
*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*كل سنة و مى روك والمنتدى بخير

و من أفضل الى أفضل أن شاء الله

و ألاستايل الجديد روعة 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

و عقبال 100 سنة فى تقدم و أزدهار​*


----------



## استفانوس (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

سلام ونعمة
يالها من فرحة غمرت قلبي 
عندما تصفحت كلمات الاخ روك
وهو يكرر كلمات
لم يكن بالحسبان 
هذا هو الهنا ياله من اله محب اعطانا اكثر مما نطلب او نفتكر
احب في البداية 
اتقدم بالشكر للاخ الحبيب ماي روك 
لاجل خدمته الرائعة والمتواصلة في هذه السنوات المباركة
التي اثمرت ثمارا تفرح قلب الله
واحب ان اشكر الاخوة والاخوات المشرفين الذين هم بالحقيقة اخوة لي 
فلولا خدمتهم الرائعة وتعبهم الدائم من اجل اعلاء كلمة الله في المسيح يسوع
لما حصدنا هذه الثمار
اتوجه لهم فردا فردا مصليا ان يبارك الرب حياتهم ويعطيهم الحكمة في خدمتهم الجليلة
واقول لهم الى الامام ياجند السلام
الى الامام هادمين حصون وكل علو يرتفع  ضد معرفة الله
واخيرا اتقدم لحبيب قلبي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
الذي فداني واعطاني ان اجلس مع اشراف اشراف شعبه
وان اخدم في هذا المنتدى الذي هو في الحقيقة امي وابي 
فاي شكرا استطيع ان اقدم 
فكل الكلمات تعجز
وكل التقدمات لاتصلح
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
قداستي  
    فأنا الفقير بها ...وانت القدوس 
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
صلاتي  
  فهذه ضئيلة لا تكاد تحسب 
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
أعمل من الخير  
اين هذا  
 وانت الخير كله 
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
 محبتي 
   لمن    
 وانت المحبة  
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
تسبيحي   
 فالكون كله يسبح لك  
 ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
تمجيدي لك   
 فأنت المجد .... ولك المجد ....
 والملائكة مع الكون يمجدون اسمك القدوس
ماذا اقدم لك يا رب  
اي شيء اقدم لك  
 فلك كل شيء 
 وأنت في كل شيء
وان قدمت ضعفي  
 فلقد كنت انت اكثر ضعفا مني بمحبتك 
 ان في المذود او على الصليب 
ااقدم لك فقري
 وانت ليس لك حجر تضع عليه رأسك 
 لكن يا رب ...
امر واحد فقط لا يمكن ان يكون عندك 
 وهذا ما اقدمه لك
فكل ما هو عندي 
 هو منك الا هذا ... فهذا ...هذا فقط ...
 هو مني  وليس منك 
 وهذا ما اقدمه لك يا رب
اقدم لك  ..... 
  خطيئتي  
فاعن ضعف ايماني


----------



## the servant (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

قبل ايدينا مد ايديك​

نشكرك يا ربنا الصالح علي كل دعم منك النا وكل وفتح باب لنشر كل ما يمجد اسمك ونشكرك انك ترجع اليك خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة..مجهود رائع يا احبة رب المجد يبارك عملكم​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*كل سنة والمنتدى كله بخييييييير
وعقبال ما نحتفل بمرور مية سنة على المنتدى
وبجد الاستايل الجديد راااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك روك ويعوض تعبك معانا*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*كل سنة والمنتدى طيب و عقبال 1000000 سنة*​[/COLOR]
*وربنا يعوض تعب محبة كل خدام المنتدى*​


----------



## challenger (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*ألف . . . ألف  . . . ألف مبررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووك !     :ura1:

:ab8::ab8:


و إن شاء الله يستمر بنعمة الرب يسوع 

أسمحولي بتقديم هذه الحفلة بهذه المناسبة العظيمة .

:20:
    :10E3E4~1105::10E3E4~1105::10E3E4~1105:      :36_3_2:
:223se::36_1_21:

يلله الكل يرقص يا شباب !!! 



​*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

عيد سعيد علينا جميعا"


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنة و المنتدى طيب
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبة جميع الخدام


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

انا بشكر ربنا من كل قلبى على نعمته اللى اداها لنا دى
بجد المنتدى ده فرق مع الكل
ربنا يبارك فيه ديما
و عقبال ملايين السنين
فيها الخدمه و الكلمه الواحده
و الصلاه الحاره لاجل بعض


ميرسى ليك يا ماى روك يا زعيمنا الغالى
ربنا يباركك
و تطور اكتر و اكتر


بس ليا سؤال
فين بث الترانيم
يا ريت اعرف اجيبها
و اتمنى انها تفضل موجوده على طول
المتصفح يقرى و يسمع
ها تبقى اكثر روحيه
ميرسى خالص على اجمل منتدى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*


كل سنه والمنتدي وكل القائم عليه بخير وسلام من ملك السرم يسوع المسيح
ويارب عقبال 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000 سنه والمنتدي في ازدهار ونمو لرفع اسم رب المجد عاليا وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
واحنا واثقين ان ايد ربنا بتعمل قبل ايدينا وهتحارب كل قوي العدو المتربصه بالمنتدي
فهو الاله القادر ان يحمي اولاده من الحروب
ميرسي يا ماي رووووووووووووووك علي الاستايل الجديد للمنتدي
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك والاخواه المشرفين والاعضاء كلهم

وشكرا لتعبكم معانا
ودايما من تالق الي تالق لمجد اسم الرب دايما ورفع رايه الصليب عاليه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنه والمنتدى طيب 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
والف شكر ليك ياماى روك على الانجازات الجميله جدا دى 
وعلى الاستايل الرااااااااااااااااااائع 
والف شكر كمان لكل من ساهم فى بناء منتديات الكنيسه 
ربنا يبارككم جميعا ويبارك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف الف مليون مبروك
وكل سنه يارب فى نمو اذدهااااااااار دايما 

لحد يارب تسعين دشليون سنه 
تعيش وتكمل يا روك بنعمه ربنا 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل اسره الاشراف 
وكل الاعضاء المباركين و كمان الاعضاء الجداد الى بيشرفونا كل يوم وبيزيد عددهم يوميا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياروك  وخدمه كل من له ولو مشاركه فى هذا الصرح العظيم على الانترنت

والاستايل الجديد ملوش حل 
ومميزاته هايله بصراحه
هو انا مش فاهم فيه حاجه بس باين عليه جامد يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*بما اننا فى اكبر منتدى
يبقى اكبر حفلة عيد ميلاااااااااد
وكمان اكبر تورتة

كل عضو هياخد
بس الصبر 
بلاش طمع







كل سنة وانت طيب يا اجمل واحلى منتدى
باحلى مديرين واعضاء
*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل عام  والمنتدى بألف خير وربنا يبارك أعمالكم ويبارك جهدكم في تطوير هذا المنتدى  الذي هو الطريق لمعرفة من هو الرب يسوع  ومعرفة دين المسيحية الذي هو دين الحق


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*ايه ده يا اسطمبولى*

*ايه ده بقيت بقولك اسطمبولى عادى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فطرنا بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ايه الى انت جايباه ده*

*دى تورته دى ولا ايه دى*

*جايز تكون مش تورته بس عامله تورته *

*انا هاحجز الحته النبيتى الى فوق خالص دى *

*ليا*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 مايو 2008)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك وعقبال مانوصل ل 100 مليون مشترك انشاء الله 
وبجد شكل الاستيل الجديد جميل جدا ومريح جدا للعين 
ربنا بجد يابركك ياروك ويبارك المنتدى 
وكل سنه واحنا كلنا طيبين​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف الف مبروك للمنتدى الحبيب على مرور ثلاث سنين وندعو المسيح ان يستمر هذا المنتدى فى العطاء الى الابد

امين


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنه والمنتدى بخير ونشكر ربنا  لستمرار المنتدى  ويا رب كمل رسالتك عن طريق المنتدى ومد ايدك واجذب لنس لكلمتك المحبوبه وعرفهم نورك ونور كنسيتك عن طريق المنتدى 
كل سنه وانتم طيبن مرور ثلاث سنين عقبال ما يكون الف ولف سنه  وعقبل ما يبقى  منتدى  الكنيسه بيت لكل اولاد المسيح و كل الى تايهن يتجمعه ويعرفه لمسيح ومحبته  و اتمنى من المسيح انه يبنى البيت اكثر واكثر ويزيد كنيسته بركة 









بشفاعة ام النور تحمى المنتدى وتتشفع لينا وتذكرنا امام عرش المسيح وتزيد بركة المنتدى بشفاعتها


----------



## الملك أبجر (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف الف الف مبروووووووك يا بيتي التاني....


----------



## fredyyy (1 مايو 2008)

*معلش يا حبايب *
*كلمات عربي نهايتها إنجليزي*​ 

*شكراً أخي الحبيب ماي روك*

*يا من ظهرت بعزيمة ذي الروك*

*وكلامك للمعاند عمل في قلبـه شوك*

*ردودك المُؤيَـدة بالآيـات أوقفتهم تو توك*

*لأن كلام الرب نخس في ضميرهـم ذي الفورك*

*يارب أعمل في البعيدين عنينا لهم إشتاقت تو لوك*

*إئسِر بحبك قلوب العطـاشى علشان كلامـك أقوى هوك*


*ولكل مؤمن *
*في المنتدى عاوز يبني أخواته *
*أو يُفك أسر خاطي ويقدم له طريق الحياة*​ 

*يارب بارك في كل كلمة ُتقال*​ 
*وكل خاطي للحياة الجديدة ينال*​ 
*فالخلاص لكل مخلص سهل المنال*​ 
*وإبعد كل شرير يريد إنه علينا يحتال*​ 
*فنصِرنا على العدو بقوتـك ليـس بمحال*​ 
*بنحارب بكلمتك العدو الردئ محـب القتال*​ 
*منتدانا في يديك إحميه فأنت صاحب الأقوال*​ 







​


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش يا حبايب *
> 
> *كلمات عربي نهايتها إنجليزي*​
> 
> ...


 
يا عيني عليك.. بالعربي و الانجليزي 

الرب يبارك مواهبك..


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*
*دائماً أنا متأخر*
*ولذلك أطلب من سيادتكم عدم الرفق بي *
*وفصلي الأن من الأشراف وطردي من المنتدي *
*هههههههههه*

*مبروك ياروك وعقبال السنة ال 33 ويارب أكون موجود*
*أنتم عرفين الأعمار بيد الله *
*فمبروووووووووووووووك بجد*
*ومن خطوة الي خطوة أكثر مجداً*
*ولمجد أسم المسيح تبارك أسمه نحن نتقدم معه وتحت رايته*​

My Rock قال:


> ختاماً لا يسعني الا ان اشكر الأسرة الاشرافية بالكامل اسماً اسماً
> *Coptic Man* *استفانوس* *ميرنا* *أسد الغابة* *ارووجة* *فادية* *فراشة مسيحية* *قلم حر* *al safer_3* *answer me muslims* *artamisss* *BITAR* *candy shop* *Dioscorus* *Dona Nabil* *Fadie* *girl_in_jesus* *K A T Y* *mrmr120* *oesi_no* *ramyghobrial* *REDEMPTION* *Scofield* *twety* *Twin* *Yes_Or_No*
> من كل القلب اشكركم من اجل دعمكم الكتواصل و من اجل تعبكم الذي لن افكر في يوم من مكفأتكم عليه لاني عارف اني لن اوفي, لكن اصلي ان يعوضكم الرب بحسب مجده و بحسب معرفته بتعبكم الكبير


*كتير صدقني كدة ياروك*
*ههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

إيه ده كله .. إيه ده كله .. إيه ده كله

بجد الإستايل الجديد رهييييييييب وجميل جدا (بدون مبالغات)

شكر خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اااااااااااا
ااا ص

لكل من له تعب لخروج المنتدى بهذا الشكل وأولهم طبعا "الزعيم"

وكل أسرة المنتدى.

وكل سنة ومنتدانا الغالى طيب , وعقبال مييييييييت سنة
ويكون سبب بركة للناس

وأخيرا .. جايبلكم بوكيه ورد بسيط كده بالمناسبة دى





​


----------



## maiada (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الرب يباركك يا اخ روك وكل طاقم العمل المبارك:999:
الرب يبارك عمل ايديكو ويزيدو نعم وبركات وعطاء
الصراحة عمر المنتدى صغير نسبة لعظمته هههههه توقعت يكون اكبر
بشفاعة العدرا ام النور نحتفل بعيدو ال 30 واكتر 
الرب يبارككم وشكرا على كل المواضيع الحلوة يلي بالموقع
الرب يبارككم:94:


----------



## veansea (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك علينا يا روك
وعلى كل المسيحين 
ربنا يحافظ على المنتدى ويكبر بحسكم كلكم كمان وكمان


----------



## sunny man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف مليون مبروك لنا جميعا على تطوير المنتدى و الذى أصبح قدوة و نموذج يحتذى به 

ربنا يبارككم جميعا ​


----------



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

أقل كلمة الانسان يقدر يعبر بيها عن مشاعره بالداخل .......... لا يوجد كلام سوى  أنى أقول <كل عام ويفضل منتدانا بخير ..أولآ ببركة يسوع المسيح ..ثانيآ الحبيب *My Rock* .... وأخيرآ و ليس أخرآ جميع مشرفى واعضاء المنتدى الذين أسهموا بالكثير من ألابداعات و البركات الروحية.. ويسوع المسيح يباركنا جميعآ...*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2*


----------



## الوداعة (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*مبروك ليك ياروك وللجميع و كل سنة والمنتدى بخير

 الرب يبارككم ويبارك هذا المنتدى الرائع ويستخدمه أكثر ويحميه من كل الشر...آمين​*


----------



## sondos_m2006 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا اجمل واحلى منتدى وكل سنة واحنا طيبين كلنا ومبروك على الاستايل الجديد*


----------



## يوسف الصديق (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 
انت بجد زعيم ... وزعيم كبير قوى
تسلم ايدك وعقلك على الاستايل الجديد

وعقبال كل سنه 

وربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى المنتدى فى الدفاع عن كلمة الرب

وبالمناسبة ..كنت دخلت احد المنتديات الاسلامية فوجدت موضوع خاص عن منتدى الكنيسة العربية وبيوصفوه بأنه من اقذر المواقع على الاطلاق واخطرهم ويجب على كل مسلم عدم الدخول ويجب تنبيه كل مسلم ان ينبه زملاوه عدم الدخول ...  الى اخر هذا الكلام ...مما يعطينا انطباعا عن قوة هذا المنتدى الجميل

لك تحياتى واحترامى
وكل سنة وانت طيب

اسد الغابة


----------



## استفانوس (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



أسد الغابة قال:


> مما يعطينا انطباعا عن قوة هذا المنتدى الجميل


لنكمل المسير
ونسحق عدو النفوس بسيف الكلمة
اشكرك حبيبي واستاذي 
اسد الغابة
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

استاذي أسد الغابة
نعم زعيم, كيف لا و انا تلميذ اساتذتي المشرفين؟

بالنسبة للمنتديات الاسلامية التي تخاف اسمنا فهي عشرات و عشرات
دعهم في جحورهم الصغيرة يتهامسون بسيرة المنتدى (المرعبة لهم) فمن سمعهم و من سيسمعهم اصلا؟ 
لو نظرنا لابونا زكريا بطرس, كم من المسلمين يسبوه و يستهزئون منه؟ كم من المواقع تفعل الشئ نفسه؟ هذا حال الكبار صدقني, فلم يتعرض ابونا او يذكر اسم احدهم يوما, كذلك الحال المعنى, نتجاهل هؤلاء الاطفال و نستمر في مسيرتنا, فلن يؤثر بكائهم و صراخهم.. لن يؤثر..


----------



## peace_86 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*وااااو..
بجد واو

يارب يجي يوم نسمع أن المنتدى اصبح عالمياً..
وأنا انتظر هذا اليوم بحق..

عزيزي روك..
الشكر كله يعود إليك عزيزي..

سلام المسيح مع المنتدى*


----------



## Meriamty (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



كل سنه وانت طيب My Rock

وكل اسرة المنتدى طيبين وعقبال 100 سنه 

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويعوضكم 



​


----------



## noraa (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

الف مبروك وكل سنة وانتوا طيبينوالمنتدىبخير وفى  ذيادة يارب  دوما  وكلالمشرفين  والاعضاء بخير


----------



## HEMA_2008 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

*انا شاب مسلم ولكن اريد ان اكون ميسيجييا لو سمحت اريد المساعده وكيفية الوصول شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا مع رعايه الرب*


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*



HEMA_2008 قال:


> *انا شاب مسلم ولكن اريد ان اكون ميسيجييا لو سمحت اريد المساعده وكيفية الوصول شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا مع رعايه الرب*


 
عزيزي ضع سؤالك في قسم *الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*  و سنرد عليك بمشيئة الرب


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

old:                            :عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد للمنتدى وشكرا لمن له تعب محبه                            ( كن يدا منقذة للضعيف وكلمة رجاء لليائس وافتح طاقةمن نور امام من اضلتهم الظلمة ولاتكن قاسيا ولاديانا )          (قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث )


----------



## noraa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

كل سنة وكلكم  ياااااااااااااااااااااارب  جميعا بخير  وشمعة جدبدة لسنة جديدة  تضاء لمنتدى غالى


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

بنضم صوتنا لصوتك ونشكر كل المشرفين 
الى وقفوا المنتدى على رجله لحد ما وصلنا بالصوره دى
ربنا يباركهم ويبارك كل الى فى المنتدى


----------



## sidali.dhd (28 مايو 2008)

انا ضيف جديد لكم اتمني لكم طول العمر للمنتدي سيدعلي من الجزائر


----------



## amjad-ri (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد للمنتدى
وشمعة جدبدة لسنة جديدة تضاء لمنتدى غالى​


----------



## يمعود (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عيد ميلاد المنتدى.. شكل جديد و تطويرات جديدة*

ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب my rock
كل عام وانتم بالف خير والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ويبارك كل الخدام العاملين في هذا المنتدى الرائع ويبارك كل الاخوه المشاركين فيه الرب يعطيكم من محبته وينور عليكم ويكون حاضر في كل اخ واخت في المنتدى ومن مجد الى مجد... أمين
صلوا من اجلي .


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

كل عام و المنتدى بخير


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

عقبال مليون سنة 
انا اتبسط بوجودى معاكم هنا اوى 
وارجو منكم 
انت تحبونى وتعتبرونى منكم


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

دائما الى الامام
يارب بارك كل الاعضاء واحفظهم وزودهم وخليهم معا والى الابد قولو امين
قولو امين


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا روك 
ويحميك وتتقدم بنا دائما الى الامام


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كل ما اتذكر اولى لحظات بداية المنتدى يغمرني شعور بالثقة بالرب و مشيئته الصالحة التي يحققها في وقته,, ثق ان وقته هو الافضل..


ربنا أمين 
صادق في وعده
محب لأبناءه
الف مبروك وعقبال مانكون ختايرا وبعدنا منفوت ع المنتدى ومنحاور ومندافع عن مسيحنا والهنا الحبيب
​


----------



## zama (2 ديسمبر 2008)

امين ربنا يحمى المنتدى


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 ديسمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم​
> 
> اتذكر قبل ثلاثة سنين بالظبط, كيف كانت الخطوات الاولى في تنصيب المنتدى و بداية انشاء اقسامه و فروعه, كيف كان المنتدى خاليا و كنت اتجول في اقسامه للتعديل و الإضافة و الإنشاء
> لم يكن بالحسبان ان يتفجر المنتدى بهذه الطريقة و لا ما وصله اليه اليوم ليكون قائدا و جامعا و شاملا و ملما بين كل المنتديات المسيحية الحبيبة
> ...


ربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل شخص تعب فيه ان بكثير او قليل من اجل نشر كلمة الله
بالحقيقة انتم زرعتم والرب يسوع كان يسقى وينمي.....ان ما وصل اليه منتدانا المباركة هو دليل على عمل الرب وبركته فيه...ان شاء الله يكبر اكثر واكثر...وكل سنة وانتم طيبين.​


----------



## +pepo+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بس دول اللى بيحبو صاحب المنتدى والمنتدى وعيزينه يكبر  امر احنا فين  يعم  ههههههههههه وكل سنه والمنتدى طيب وانت طيب ياروك لما تشوف المنتدى بتاعك اكبر منتدى فى العالم كله واحسنهم يارب


----------



## roma56 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

roma56
كل سنة والمنتدى بخير وعقبال السنة المليون


----------



## لوقا عادل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_مرسي يا روك علي تعبك_
_ربنا معاك ويحفظك بجد_
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليك علي تعبك يا روك ومبروك للكل الشكل الجديد*

*merry christmas all*​


----------



## botros_22 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام والجميع بخير وسلام*

*والف والف مبروك الاستايل الجديد للمنتدى*

*ونشكرا الرب لاجلك ولمحبتك يا ما روك*

*الرب يبارك حياتك*

​


----------



## بنبوناية شقية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير 
ويسوع يحافظ علية ويبارك حيات كل اللى 
مشتركين فية وانا مبسوطة اوى انى معاكو 
:36_3_19::36_3_19::36_3_19:


----------

